# Using Bancomer Card in States



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello all,

Quick question. I have a Bancomer debit card that I use here in Mexico. Can I pull USD from my account with the card when I am back in the United States? (Obviously here my money is in pesos, so can I take out money and receive it in USD? I know I can do the reverse {USD --> Pesos})
If so...

1. Are there certain bank branches I can and cannot pull from?
2. Is there a large fee?

Thank you for your help! The worst part about adjusting to Mexico is not the culture or language, but the technical details! 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I've used my Bancomer debit card to get cash (dollars) from ATMs while visiting the US. There's a fee, but I don't recall how much, or whether it's from the US bank, Bancomer, Visa, or all of them. I doubt I'd do it on a regular basis, but it's convenient during vacations if I run short of cash.


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

makaloco said:


> I've used my Bancomer debit card to get cash (dollars) from ATMs while visiting the US. There's a fee, but I don't recall how much, or whether it's from the US bank, Bancomer, Visa, or all of them. I doubt I'd do it on a regular basis, but it's convenient during vacations if I run short of cash.



Okay good to know...I was looking to take out a few thousand USD, because I'm just wondering if it will be easier to do that than to go to the bank and exchange for USD. If I could just do it in the US, I'd rather do that.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Try the Visa site to get an idea of the conversion rate Exchange Rate Calculator | Visa USA


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's almost certainly a currency conversion fee, then there will be an ATM machine owner (Bank) fee, and maybe a fee imposed by HSBC. I'm pretty certain about the first two.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

MissKT said:


> Okay good to know...I was looking to take out a few thousand USD, because I'm just wondering if it will be easier to do that than to go to the bank and exchange for USD. If I could just do it in the US, I'd rather do that.


I've never taken more than a couple hundred dollars at a time from an ATM in the US, but I'd imagine Bancomer sets a daily limit on how much can be withdrawn that way, in addition to any limit set by the ATM itself. It may not be easier than going into the bank if you have to make several transactions over a period of time to get the amount you want.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most banks set a default daily limit on such cards, but you can usually raise that limit and reduce the cost of transaction fees by taking more at each visit to a machine.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I rarely if ever visit the United States but we are often in France visiting relatives. Certainly, our experience in France would mirror that we would have in the U.S. I have never had any problems with my Bancomer or Banamex debit cards anywhere in France at any ATM receiving Euros at fair exchange rates for Pesos nor any problem with our U.S. debit cards getting Euros for Dollars. That would be at any ATM in Paris or some hick town in the middle of nowhere using any ATM part of any French banking network. The same thing can be said of our rare visits to the U.S. or to Guatemala or Honduras for that matter. Don´t worry about this.

Whereever we are, by the way, we can always get the local currency equivalent of $1,000USD daily and really could get more but that has always been enough so we have never asked our banks to increase those limits.


----------

